# pike island madness



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

road by there yesterday afternoon around 3pm shoulder to shoulder no less than 35peeps trying 2 fish
sat up in the lot 4about 15mins didn't see any caught,but did see a few guys snagging each other's lines
won't be any better 2day either lol 
twister
ps ended up at the backwaters 3crappies///1 14''lgmouth


----------



## Recondo37 (Jan 11, 2008)

yea, i was there in the morning, just a couple caught here and there. got there around just before 8. people leave, people came. 31 there i think when i left.


----------



## ohiogary (Dec 14, 2006)

I was down there this morning, wasnt to bad, Arrived around 5:30 fished for a few hours, caught two, but did see a few fish caught, around 9:00 there were 10 people, but they said there was something else the day before, massive line tangling. One thing is when you have 35 people and throw in the backflow.....


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

stopped by there 1pm and seen nothing come out,i was surprised.bad day all around for me though,got two lm bass 2lbs thats it! n to ne winds killed it i think.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

I never understood why so many guys pack in on the pier. Overall, I think its one of the worst places to fish at Pike Island. People fish that stupid pier when its at summer pool and have 7' to haul a fish up out of the water, mind boggling. I have caught some nice fish from the pier but more often then not I do way better in other spots below the pier, even when the water is 20'. I am going to be heading out Tuesday and Wednesday. Plan on hitting a trib Tuesday morning and then maybe hitting the dam Wednesday. The water never stayed stable enough for those fish to pull up next to the pier this year, thats why nobody is really catching off it. Looks like we are going to have a decent start to the week. Good luck out there.

Jake


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

Where is the trib at over by Pike Island? Is it close and can you shore fish off it?


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

And that there is why I avoid Pike at all costs! Tooooooooooo many people!!!


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

Me too!!! I ve fished off it twice in all the years i go down there.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

thats crazy the way they pack into that one little area when the whole river can be productive !!!!


----------



## redhotbuzz (Dec 2, 2004)

Do not eat the fish ..Make sure you wash your hands


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

redhotbuzz said:


> Do not eat the fish ..Make sure you wash your hands


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Mushi, LOL!!!!!


----------



## clown_4_life (Feb 4, 2007)

hahahahahahahhaha!


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

haha my bad..... I just couldn't help it.


----------



## Recondo37 (Jan 11, 2008)

saturday was the most people i've ever seen at the pier the three years i been fishing there..,and that is year round (except august), as i said on saturday... and for the quantity of people, it is known for productivity, and how many have a boat to hit the other spots...????not me...lol


----------



## ohiogary (Dec 14, 2006)

For myself its the ease of it, I live like 20 minutes from the dam and its so nice to grab tackle box and rod and reel, and fishing a few minutes later.....if I can find a spot.....


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

I m not knockin anyone for fishing the dam or the pier. If I fish a 100 times a year I probably fish the river 90 times and at the dam 60 of those 90 times. Pike Island is a great spot. It is close, lots of area, and sometimes really good fishing. I usually only fish the pier when the water is at a certain level during Feb and March. During the spring I usually do much better in other spots. 20 miles north and south of Pike Island dam there are a good bit of quality spots that are accessible to the bank angler on both the Ohio and WV side.

Pike Island usually gets really packed this time of year because of the convenience, cabin fever, and the potential for good sauger/walleye fishing. With 35 guys on the pier its no wonder nobody was catching anything. Sounds like a head boat full of people who only fish once a year. Snagging lines, throwing into the back flow, ect. It would be hilarious to watch but I wouldnt want to be fishing. Gettin ready to head out in a bit. Will post how I do.

Jake


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Went out this morning for a few hours. I hit a creek first with no luck. I then headed up to the dam around 10am. I fished til noon and then had to go run some errands. I ended up catching 22 total, 14 sauger and 8 walleye. I had 2 sauger that went close to 2 lbs. and my best walleye was just under 3 lbs. Pretty decent day for only being at the dam about 2 hours. All fish were taken on a 3" grub and released to fight another day.

Jake


----------

